# Can you briefly describe your club's or most frequently played course?  How hard are we talking about?



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2019)

my home course is links course on the Moray coast in Scotland,6900 off the back tee  par 71 sss74 CR 74.1 slope137.

also a member at  a parkland course in Inverness, but no idea what the slope or CR are


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 31, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			my home course is links course on the Moray coast in Scotland,6900 off the back tee  par 71 sss74 CR 74.1 slope137.

also a member at  a parkland course in Inverness, but no idea what the slope or CR are
		
Click to expand...

 I don't like to drive 6900 or more yards...in my Jeep Grand Cherokee.
Hat off to you, Pat.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2019)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I don't like to drive 6900 or more yards...in my Jeep Grand Cherokee.
Hat off to you, Pat.
		
Click to expand...

TBH though most of the club comps are only off 6600, we only play 4 or 5 off the very back... and its not Pat by the way


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 31, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			TBH though most of the club comps are only off 6600, we only play 4 or 5 off the very back... and its not Pat by the way

Click to expand...

I didn't really think it was Pat, my new friend.  I just didn't know what to call you.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2019)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I didn't really think it was Pat, my new friend.  I just didn't know what to call you.
		
Click to expand...

just Sir will be fine


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 31, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			just Sir will be fine

Click to expand...

Don't hold your breath. I call every man "Sir" except the one's who ask me to!
I will stop calling you Pat, however.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 31, 2019)

I probably play on the only course in the world where I still have a chance to card a 79 on an exceptionally good day.
Four times last year.  And now I'm a year older.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2019)

as its a DR course have you made the pilgrimage to Dornoch?


----------



## CliveW (Dec 31, 2019)

https://www.theblairgowriegolfclub.co.uk/courses.php#popup1


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 1, 2020)

A links of the highest quality on the North Western coast of England.

https://www.top100golfcourses.com/golf-course/silloth-on-solway/19941


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2020)

I’m a member of Coventry Golf Club which was formed in 1887 with a 9 hole course laid out on Whitley Common.  The Club moved to its present site at Finham Park 24 years later in 1911.  

The course was designed by Tom Vardon with his famous brother Harry marking out the bunkers.  It was formally opened in 1912 with Harry Vardon and James Braid playing exhibition matches. 

The course is 6590 yards in length with a Par of 73 and SSS of 73 (white tees) made up of 5 par 5’s, 9 par 4’s and 4 par 3’s.

Our slope rating is 139. 

The course has a varied collection of trees and water hazards suitable for a parkland golf course, this has resulted in all 18 holes having tree-lined fairways along with rivers and ponds to navigate, the fairways are quite tight on some holes, but they’re very attractive to play.

My away course is Woodhall Spa, which couldn’t be more different and difficult.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 1, 2020)

You guys play much harder courses than mine.  I wouldn't still be playing at 73 if I had to play tracks like that.

By the way, being a "golf and racquet club," we also have lovely tennis facilities. I've never stepped foot on them.
Jockstraps and sweat aren't my thing...at least anymore.
In fact, I don't even play cards or drink with the tennis crowd.  They may as well be a different species.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 2, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’m a member of Coventry Golf Club which was formed in 1887 with a 9 hole course laid out on Whitley Common.  The Club moved to its present site at Finham Park 24 years later in 1911. 

The course was designed by Tom Vardon with his famous brother Harry marking out the bunkers.  It was formally opened in 1912 with Harry Vardon and James Braid playing exhibition matches.

The course is 6590 yards in length with a Par of 73 and SSS of 73 (white tees) made up of 5 par 5’s, 9 par 4’s and 4 par 3’s.

Our slope rating is 139.

The course has a varied collection of trees and water hazards suitable for a parkland golf course, this has resulted in all 18 holes having tree-lined fairways along with rivers and ponds to navigate, the fairways are quite tight on some holes, but they’re very attractive to play.

My away course is Woodhall Spa, which couldn’t be more different and difficult.
		
Click to expand...

are you sure thats right fish? i just looked up the card and it says par 73 SSS 72 yet you say the slope is 139 which would suggest its difficult yet the SSS is lower than par which wouldn't suggest the slope or am i missing something?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			are you sure thats right fish? i just looked up the card and it says par 73 SSS 72 yet you say the slope is 139 which would suggest its difficult yet the SSS is lower than par which wouldn't suggest the slope or am i missing something?
		
Click to expand...

If say the par 4s present much hazard and difficulty for the ‘bogey’ golfer - but much less so for the scratch player then the bogey golfer might well struggle badly to play to their handicap on these holes and so the difference between the scratch golfer overall score and the bogey golfer score could be more than one shot - sss less par - and so result in a higher slope?


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			are you sure thats right fish? i just looked up the card and it says par 73 SSS 72 yet you say the slope is 139 which would suggest its difficult yet the SSS is lower than par which wouldn't suggest the slope or am i missing something?
		
Click to expand...

It was very recently reassessed when we got our slope, so the SSS is now 73 the same as par. No doubt its just not updated on the website yet.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 21, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Don't hold your breath. I call every man "Sir" except the one's who ask me to!
I will stop calling you Pat, however.
		
Click to expand...

My dad told me call all older men sir.
It’s prevalent in the USA but you don’t hear it much here.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 21, 2020)

Grange Park is a lovely course ,private members club.
6500 yd’s is a very good test of all your game.
Long par 3s ,short par fours and some very long ones.
Par 5s are all in range but you need your Sunday best to get there.
Always in good condition, thanks to greens staff.
Small greens, so birdie chances if on the green.
Lots of slopes around the greens so short game has to be good.
The best bit about my club is the members there are some really nice people there.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 21, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Don't hold your breath. I call every man "Sir" except the one's who ask me to!
*I will stop calling you Pat*, however.
		
Click to expand...

To make up for it (well, maybe 50%), you could call him 'Rick' for a while! 

As for difficulty of courses...Yours (or at least the one you posted the card for) would seem to be fairly tame, with (pretty much) average Slope. I think that's fairly unusual for UK. I wouldn't be surprised if average Slope for competition tees in UK was about 120. I've always preferred courses that are a bit tougher - with SSS (equivalent to Course Rating) about a stroke or so higher than Par - and I've never been a big hitter, so that's generally not been particularly 'kind' to me, but Golf is rather masochistic! Current course (Par 72) is rated 72.6 off normal Comp tees with Slope of 141. There is another set of tees Par 72 CSS 75 CR 74.9 Slope 144.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 21, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			To make up for it (well, maybe 50%), you could call him 'Rick' for a while! 

As for difficulty of courses...Yours (or at least the one you posted the card for) would seem to be fairly tame, with (pretty much) average Slope. I think that's fairly unusual for UK. I wouldn't be surprised if average Slope for competition tees in UK was about 120. I've always preferred courses that are a bit tougher - with SSS (equivalent to Course Rating) about a stroke or so higher than Par - and I've never been a big hitter, so that's generally not been particularly 'kind' to me, but Golf is rather masochistic! Current course (Par 72) is rated 72.6 off normal Comp tees with Slope of 141. There is another set of tees Par 72 CSS 75 CR 74.9 Slope 144.
		
Click to expand...

While I admire your sense of adventure, I very much enjoy a golf course that doesn't eat me up, spit me out, and then laugh about it.  
I'm 73.  I am challenged adequately for the level of my remaining skill and patience!

144, from my perspective, is a perfectly adequate 10-pin bowling score, but not quite kosher for a golf course slope rating.


----------

